

HTML5 in, binaries out. Playing with the PhoneGap:Build API - stefankendall
http://www.stefankendall.com/2012/01/02/html5-in-binaries-out-playing-with-the-phonegapbuild-api/

======
endianswap
A little off-topic, I know, but I found it cute/confusing that after clicking
on the PhoneGap:Build link on the blog post (<https://build.phonegap.com/>),
the destination page stated that my account had been created and I should
check my email for a confirmation link. I surely haven't created such an
account but obviously this is the page they link you to in the account
creation process and display that notice if you aren't logged in?

------
stefankendall
That's very weird. I'm seeing the same thing from any new machine from which I
hit the page. If you search google, that's definitely the landing page. If you
refresh the message goes away.

Sounds like the site has a bug.

